# Shooting The Crutch Star



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You have no idea how hard it is for me to shoot with my shoulder. Here I am down at the lake shooting the Crutch Star extended fork slingshot. I am shooting my light bands with my flat pouch and 44 caliper steel shot. My draw length in this video is about 51 inches and the impact area is about 400 feet. You can tell by the elevation that I am getting very good speed with these light bands. -- Bill


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I live it Bill!

It really gives you a great draw length and I bet it's nice and light too!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If I ever see one of those crutches being thrown away the trash man will have to fight me for it!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that is sweet, love this ss Tex, i am gonna go thrift storing looking for one of these


----------



## dudemeister (Mar 28, 2011)

I was hoping to see a video of you shooting that. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! I really love that draw length!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great to see you shoot Bill and with your new toy.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Really like it a bunch Tex... I know the one I made a while back made shooting accurately a little to easy for me so I quit using it and made it back into a forearm crutch to be used in self defense classes at our Karate school.
I'm pretty familiar with shoulder injuries too... having been stabbed in the shoulder penetrating into the rotator cuff, and getting an infection in it a some time ago... still gives me a little niggle even to this day, limiting my draw a bit. The starship and basic slingshot rifle designs really help with that.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great idea and video, it would certainly help maintain consistency especially for long distance shooting.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for showing

and thanks for charls to give the link to this site i appreciate that

cheers


----------

